#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-13
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-14
<kamusin> holas
<kamusin> ya partio uds SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, si, ando en mi cuarto atendiendo la plenaria :P
<kamusin> SergioMeneses, y en que sala estas??
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, la unica disponible de momento, la plenaria
<SergioMeneses> ...ando escuchando puesto q ando trabajando tambien
<kamusin> hehe hay hangout o solo por irc?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-15
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-17
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-19
<b4rt> ¿alguién?
#ubuntu-cl 2014-05-13
<jotaxpe> Hola, tengo ubuntu 12.04, y compre una impresora canon pixma mg2510, y no puedo hacer que me imprima, alguien sabe como solucionar este problema?
<deaththrone> hola
<deaththrone> hay alguien aca?
#ubuntu-cl 2017-05-19
<PitoPuppy> hola amigos:)
